# FROZEN WINDOWS - a possible solution?



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

First off, my TT has never suffered from frozen window syndrome as it is always parked in the garage.

However it does suffer from "wet window". This is most apparent after washing and drying the car when, after lowering the windows, they come back up wet. This annoying habit continues for 2 or 3 days after washing the car.

I have 'modified' the window seals to try to prevent, or at least reduce, 'wet window'. If the seal doesn't get wet then perhaps this 'modification' will prevent or reduce frozen window too.

My car has had the 'fix' carried out after the drivers window started making a loud squeaking noise on operation.
The fix is: _TPI 2046167/1 short lift does not work in frost, repair to door window seal required_

The fix involves removing the door cards and using a long blade to slice off the lower of the two 'seals' that touch the glass. The photo shows an end view of the seal unit. The red arrow points to the rubber finishing strip, which is the main part you see from outside. The green arrow points to the lower seal; it's easy to see that it forms a channel that collects water and there are no drain holes along the length of the plastic strip to which it is bonded. The orange line shows where the cut is made. 









My view is that this 'modification' will not work or be less effective in cars where this TPI has not been carried out.

I bought a seal unit for testing. The rubber 'seals' that touch the glass have a furry finish (rather like the inside of the glovebox) which absorbs water.

The red arrow points to the main seal, the top edge of which you can see from outside. The green arrow points to the lower seal, the one that is removed by the TIP. Both are rubber with a "furry" finish.









My idea was to treat the furry finish with Fabsil (a tent waterproofing liquid) so that it no longer absorbs water. I first did that on one end of the test seal and it proved completely effective while not affecting the furry texture.

The next test was to apply the Fabsil to the passenger window seal. I cut some 3" wide strips from a plastic 5 litre container and with the window and door shut I pushed them between the furry seal and the glass along the full length. This was just a precaution against the Fabsil sticking to the glass and probably unnecessary. I then used a syringe with a length of small bore plastic tube on the end to apply the Fabsil fairly generously to the whole length of the seal to soak the furry finish. The Fabsil takes 6 hours to dry so I left it overnight and then removed the plastic strips.

After a couple of days I hosed down the passenger window and then operated the window. The amount of water on the glass when it was raised was very greatly reduced and on a second try the next day the window came up dry.

In my view that was a success and I then applied the Fabsil to the drivers window seal with equally good results. It was colder when I did the second window and since the seal has limited access to open air, the Fabsil took longer than 6 hours to dry. It's easy to remove from the glass though 

Will this help with Frozen Window Syndrome? Well, if the furry finish to the seal can no longer hold water against the glass there will be less water to freeze. At best this might eliminate frozen window. At worst this should, in my opinion, reduce the incidence of frozen window and the inability to open or shut the door. At least if the window does freeze to some extent it should be easier to free it with the de-icer and credit card.

I had intended to test this over a long period to see if the effectiveness of the Fabsil degrades over time. 
Given the time of year and the number of people complaining about frozen window I though I'd offer it now in case someone fancies trying it.

This is untested against frozen windows. I can only relate what I have done to my car and the results. Usual caveat - If you do something similar on your car, it's at your risk.


----------



## steve_collier21 (Apr 13, 2011)

That sounds an interesting approach. Thanks for the report. I had already tried silicone spray in this way (since I had a can) without convincing success but perhaps with a bit less sticking in frost. I like the sound of a hydrophobic treatment, which is what I assume Fabsil is. Possibly one of the reproofing liquids one uses in a washing machine might work too?

The trick in practice seems to be to get an applicator that penetrates past the upper seal so that the lower seal can get soaked. If one could get Fabsil or similar in a spray can and then add a small plastic straw used to make a jet of spray, then use a plastic ruler to open up the top seal, one could then spray down to the bottom seal? I need to google for some products


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Yes, Fabsil is hydrophobic once dried and used by many people to re-waterproof the hood on roadster TTs. Other similar products are available but I had a tin of Fabsil in the garage.

I think you probably could treat the lower seal as you describe but you would be working virtually blind.

Apart from that the shape of the lower seal makes a channel in which water can lay, depending on the angle at which the car is parked. It is possible that accumulated water could freeze and defeat the hydrophobic treatment of the lower seal.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I wonder if there's any danger of the Fabsil sticking the seal to the glass if you do it in-situ spraying it down behind the top seal.


----------



## zombiemorg (Sep 2, 2016)

brittan said:


> First off, my TT has never suffered from frozen window syndrome as it is always parked in the garage.
> 
> However it does suffer from "wet window". This is most apparent after washing and drying the car when, after lowering the windows, they come back up wet. This annoying habit continues for 2 or 3 days after washing the car.
> 
> ...


How did this turn out long-term? It's my first winter of MK3 ownership and I have had this issue once already. Was planning to take the door cards off to fix a few rattles so might give this a go if it worked for you?


----------



## jamie alpine (Nov 25, 2018)

HELP - Has any MK3 Owner had a successful official TPI frozen window fix ??.My TT has been in twice at Bath Audi & the issue has still not been resolved.I e-mailed Audi UK,s Executive Customer Services Manager, who basically tried to fob me off, stating that adverse weather conditions are out of their control (only a common frost) & that the modification was done correctly (lol).
If you have had a similar disappointment, could we not collectively get together to complain to Audi UK or/and a Manufacturing Governing Body, to get some answers to this very frustrating issue.


----------



## aftershock23 (Dec 31, 2019)

brittan said:


> First off, my TT has never suffered from frozen window syndrome as it is always parked in the garage.
> 
> However it does suffer from "wet window". This is most apparent after washing and drying the car when, after lowering the windows, they come back up wet. This annoying habit continues for 2 or 3 days after washing the car.
> 
> ...


Brittan, you wouldn't by chance happen to still have the photos mentioned in the post above would you? I'm having this issue with my TT MK2. Thanks


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

:lol: so much claptrap on this it's unreal [smiley=bomb.gif]

Just coat the seals with gummi pflege once a week throughout the winter months. I'm on my second mk3 TTS, never, not once in six years of ownership have my windows stuck. Even when the car has been caked in snow, right down to minus 14, nope, never. Around a fiver from Amazon. Job done, end of.


----------

